# Busy weeked



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice. I like that head unit.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

What features have you loss with the addition of this headunit? Can we get a full picture of the steering wheel? Nice setup. Plans to add a sub? Or did I miss that

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

The only lost feature is Sirius radio, the headunit has a optional add-on for that but I dont think I will bother. I do have a sub on order (10" JL), everything is wired for it so that will be easy.
The steering wheel is the standard upgraded one with the audio & cruise controls. I have ordered the metra aswc converter, I was hoiping the steering wheel controls would just work without it but no such luck.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Hopefully you get the steering wheels controls to work. I upgraded to the same wheel a few months after I purchased the car. After getting bak from a 150+ mile trip this past weekend, I can't imagine driving without cruise. The leather-wrapped wheel is just a bonus.


----------

